# Fake rock build step-by-step Space Foam!



## shiftyraccoon (Mar 2, 2009)

So I tried a fake rock build a few months back with polystyrene and cement

The poly gets EVERYWHERE, breaks up into small balls, clings to your body and the room and is generally a pain in the :censor:

Before I painted it, it looked like this (just the cement layers)









That rock build ended up like this after I painted it a horrible colour 











It lasted a few weeks in my viv then I took it out because I wasn't very happy with it...

So anyway, to now! I picked up some space foam from B&Q last night to try and work with this. It was £5 for a sheet 120mm x 500mm and 55mm thick! That's 3x thicker than the poly I worked with

So I started cutting away at the space foam which is alot tougher than poly but once you get into it (I used a steak knife) it's fairly easy and ALOT less messy than polystrene, no balls, not so much flaking away and not so crumbly. It even gives an already 'rock effect' after it's been cut, not stupid edges that need sanding like poly









After about an hour, following the cut to shape, then position it out technique I came out with this









After I was done, I moved it to one side, ready to be glued tomorrow, vacuumed and cleaned up the mess which only took about 10 minutes :whistling2:

Will update thread day by day as I do each step - tomorrow will be cocktail sticking and glueing (what adhesive is the best to use?) then if I have time a layer of runny grout as i've given up on cement which I liked working with but was hard to control :2thumb:


----------



## GeckoTim (Feb 1, 2010)

Hey looking good so far, have a look at my builds on my sig I used spacefoam, I just used no more nails, once u grout it and seal it it doesn't matter what adhesive you use.
Edit: what is the viv for by the way?


----------



## shiftyraccoon (Mar 2, 2009)

Its for a 4x2 viv for my 3 leos so far, ws gonna move them into a different viv and get myself a nice beardie but now gonna get more leos and get another 4x2 for a beardie lol 

Yeah I meant adhesive to stick the space foam together before grouting / painting

Didn't know if it needed anything special - shall grab some no nails then and get to work with the cocktails sticks:2thumb:


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Looks great!!!


----------



## deevtec (Mar 31, 2010)

Is that how much u got done out of 1 sheet?


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

deevtec said:


> Is that how much u got done out of 1 sheet?


the size stated should be 1200 x 500 mm : victory:


----------



## shiftyraccoon (Mar 2, 2009)

I bought two sheets of it, they were about £5 each!

Have done a few layers of grout now (I hate it) and started PVA'ing then sprinkling sand over the top of it, I haven't taken any up to date photos yet, but the sand comes out in patches where PVA is too thick / thin, also starts flaking off so is gonna need 2-3 layers of PVA and sanding... what a chore!


----------



## shiftyraccoon (Mar 2, 2009)

Not too many replies, I guess no one wants any more info then? lol

All done now too


----------



## deevtec (Mar 31, 2010)

Yes give me more info as I'm startin my build sooner than expected now


----------



## LadyYoruichi (Jun 26, 2010)

you've finished now? pics please  really looking forward to seeing the finished product!


----------



## shiftyraccoon (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks guys, will stick some pics on tomorrow when I get home

It all fits nicely into my 50" viv... with a bit of a gap at the side, the leos love it, always climbing about and licking the sand coating haha

Was a bit of trouble getting it flush to the back (as I have a plywood back board in the viv) but a few screws and wedged bits of paper make it perfect :whistling2:


----------



## shiftyraccoon (Mar 2, 2009)

Ok so heres me and my parttner pva'ing and sprinkling sand on the pieces of grouted spacefoam



















We used an old paintbrush to paint on the PVA glue from B&Q (£12 a tub) then sprinkled on some kiln dried sand (£4 a bag from B&Q) until it was all coated










The biggest piece we had to do was 4ft long - tried glueing and sanding it piece by piece but it ended up looking patchy. For the 2nd coat we PVA'd the whole thing then put the sand on top










All the finished blocks together here. Did 2 coats of PVA and sand for each of the pieces for the build, left them to dry and then covered up any reaminding patches with more PVA and sand 










This is the whole thing put together in the viv, a few screws to hold it in place and it all looks lovely to me and the geckos love it too 


















I didn't do a final coat of PVA as I like the rough feel of the sand, the geckos lick it a few times but they're not gonna swallow any or get impacted - the sand is quite firmly glued on in place so even when you rub it hard with your fingers it only flakes off a little. Duing the sanding process I also added a few bits of gold glitter so help it look more natural and 'sun-kissed' !


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

That looks awesome buddy!


----------



## carciady (Apr 2, 2009)

This has given me food for thought, was going to buy some backing ready made and cut to size but I need a lot so would be expensive (5 foot by 6 1/2 foot). I like what you have done m8. looks well good


----------



## shiftyraccoon (Mar 2, 2009)

Yeah if you just want a backing then get smoe of this space foam stuff, carve at it quite deep (as the grout will fill in alot) then after a few layers of grout leave it to try and acrylic paint it or sand it! Easy job done!


----------

